# What TRT dose Should I Try Next?



## Jonjon (Jul 14, 2021)

Been on TRT over a year. Libido was the issue that got me there. 200mg trt per week has been what I’ve used for the majority of the time. I have experimented with as low as 180 for a long while. Then even tried 240, then 220…

my sex drive is just non existent. Had a awesome drive early on in trt for the 3rd month but it disappeared.

Gonna try a lower dose. I know 200 has me running high. Maybe I’m sensitive to the high test.

wondering how low to try? 120? 140? 150?

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts….

Don’t want to lose muscle if I can help it.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 14, 2021)

What are the numbers?
Bloods?
Shbg
&
Free test 

Are the ones my doc was interested in.........


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 14, 2021)

GG is right, it should be in the bloodwork.


----------



## creekrat (Jul 14, 2021)

As stated above, go off of bloodwork.  Do you have recent labs and is this prescribed by a Dr or self prescribed?  If libido is an issue I would be looking very closely at your E2.  Are you on an AI?


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 14, 2021)

creekrat said:


> As stated above, go off of bloodwork.  Do you have recent labs and is this prescribed by a Dr or self prescribed?  If libido is an issue I would be looking very closely at your E2.  Are you on an AI?


One year ago on 180 my total was 1400, free 41, shbg 28

my E2 has been high, I checked it coming off test and it was 90 something

been taking an AI in a very small dose, half a pill every 3 1/2 days. Only for the last month

acne is way better and water retention is way better

As stated in another thread that I started earlier today, I am on prescribed testosterone, but for the last month I’ve been taking alpha pharma. I have stayed with my 200 mg per week dose, but I don’t know if the stuff even is real. It checks out on the Alpha website authentication

I have felt like crap the last few days. Just really tired and unmotivated.


----------



## creekrat (Jul 15, 2021)

If you were running 1400ng/dL at 180mg ew on pharma test than I would probably go back to that dose or maybe even like 150mg.  You just need the minimal amount to get the results you are looking for.  More is not always better.  I would recommend getting off of any UGL and back on pharma grade until you get everything dialed in.

You need to look closely at what is different now from when you felt your best.  If you can't really tell then do a reset and go back to square one.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 15, 2021)

creekrat said:


> If you were running 1400ng/dL at 180mg ew on pharma test than I would probably go back to that dose or maybe even like 150mg.  You just need the minimal amount to get the results you are looking for.  More is not always better.  I would recommend getting off of any UGL and back on pharma grade until you get everything dialed in.
> 
> You need to look closely at what is different now from when you felt your best.  If you can't really tell then do a reset and go back to square one.


I think it was just a honeymoon phase. I’ve read on trt groups where a lot of guys have similar experience 8-12 weeks after starting trt.

It’s was heaven for about a month


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 15, 2021)

Pay out of pocket for the bloods....if u have too......But figure that shit out bro.....u could be masking something else.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 15, 2021)

GreatGunz said:


> Pay out of pocket for the bloods....if u have too......But figure that shit out bro.....u could be masking something else.


I plan on it
Checker total T
Free
Shbg
Prolactin 
Estradiol 
Anything else?

checking kidney/liver and lipids too


----------



## CJ (Jul 15, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I plan on it
> Checker total T
> Free
> Shbg
> ...


Full CBC, CMP, and lipid profile.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 17, 2021)

creekrat said:


> If you were running 1400ng/dL at 180mg ew on pharma test than I would probably go back to that dose or maybe even like 150mg.  You just need the minimal amount to get the results you are looking for.  More is not always better.  I would recommend getting off of any UGL and back on pharma grade until you get everything dialed in.
> 
> You need to look closely at what is different now from when you felt your best.  If you can't really tell then do a reset and go back to square one.


What do you mean by “do a reset”? I understand that probably means stopping trt for a bit. But how long?


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 17, 2021)

I don't think the cause is testosterone, then. 

Libido is directly affected by:

Dopamine, the HPA axis (includes Corticotropin Releasing Hormone, Adrenocorticotropin Hormone, and Cortisol), the HPT axis, the Hypothalamic-Neurohypophyseal system, trace animes (particularly phenethylamine), Progesterone, Oxytocin, Serotonin, Acetylcholine, Testosterone, Estradiol, and Norepinephrine.

Medications, like SSRIs, can disrupt those variables. Same with illnesses, like hypothyroidism or anemia.

You've clearly manipulated Testosterone with no effect. It's gotta be something else.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 17, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> I don't think the cause is testosterone, then.
> 
> Libido is directly affected by:
> 
> ...


The only thing is, before trt I had the problem. But weeks 8-12 of initial trt, libido was great. Best it’s been in years. Then it just vanished. That was a year ago. The only thing I have not tried is a lower dose of testosterone. I’m hoping bumping down to 150 or so may be the deal. If that’s not it, I have no idea what to do or where to start


----------



## eazy (Jul 17, 2021)

My answer to your question is worthless. I did not start TRT to resolve symptoms, got on at 600. I got on to hold muscle in a crash diet.

With that said, my favorite TRT dose was 100 mg per week. Didn't need AI. Kept levels at top of ref range.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 17, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> The only thing is, before trt I had the problem. But weeks 8-12 of initial trt, libido was great. Best it’s been in years. Then it just vanished. That was a year ago. The only thing I have not tried is a lower dose of testosterone. I’m hoping bumping down to 150 or so may be the deal. If that’s not it, I have no idea what to do or where to start


Have you experimented with above TRT dosages?


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 17, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> Have you experimented with above TRT dosages?


No sir.
Started on 180. Went up to 200. Then 220, then 240…. Then back to 180. At 200 now

it seems like a lot of bouncing around but I gave a dose at least 2 months for the higher doses. For 180 and 200, that’s what I’ve been on the majority of the time.

Feel good at all of those doses. Just no sex drive. I’ve heard of some guys that just lose their libido if the dose gets too high. But I don’t get that. Gonna try 150 though I think. Still not settled on how low to try


----------



## nicocujo (Jul 26, 2021)

You may want to try taking test cyp @ 25mg EOD. Use a slin pin. Or break up your large dose into 2 doses per week. It keeps your levels stable and side effects to a minimum. Sometimes high doses of test can have a negative affect on your libido.


----------

